# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  FuriouSGOLD Update - VODAFONE SMART PRIME 6, OT-V895 AND MUCH MORE oOo

## mohamed73

*QCOM SMART TOOL - Update 1.0.0.9323* 
Added: 
[x] VODAFONE SMART PRIME 6 DIRECT UNLOCK & REPAIR (SUPPORTS BLOCKED COUNTER PHONES TOO) - WORKS OVER USB CABLE
[x] ALCATEL OT-V895 DIRECT UNLOCK & REPAIR  - (SUPPORTS BLOCKED COUNTER PHONES TOO) - WORKS OVER USB CABLE  *OTZ FLASHER - Update 1.0.0.1420* 
[x] ADDED SUPPORT FOR ALCATEL OT-F102 (ALcatel ONETOUCH A10) UNLOCK FROM NOS PORTUGAL 
[x] NATCOM N6207 UNLOCK (VIA PATCHED FLASH N6207_NAT-HT-P110A13V1.0.1B01.otz)/WRITE FLASH/READ FLASH/IMEI REPAIR - WORLD FIRST
  [x] BLU ZOEY - DIRECT UNLOCK
  [x] BLU JENNY2 - DIRECT UNLOCK
  [x] BLU SAMBA TV - DIRECT UNLOCK 
NOTE: FOR NATCOM N6207 DO A TOTAL FORMAT, WRITE PATCHED FLASH N6207_NAT-HT-P110A13V1.0.1B01.otz, SIM_LOCK REMOVE + IMEI REPAIR AFTER !   *SAMSUNG CODE READER - Update 1.0.3.8* 
[x] Removed some models that don't work
[x] Added checking if the phone is unlocked after the unlock process   *VODAFONE v1.0.0.6584* 
[x] DIRECT UNLOCK FOR HAUWEI FC312EV100R001C55B101
[x] ADDED MOTOROLA FXP 851 NEW PATCHED FILES  MOTOROLA_FXP851_LKW_R41.14_StickRed_FLS_UNLOCK.binMOTOROLA_FXP851_LKW_R41.17_FLS_UNLOCK.bin
[x] HYUNDAI hyunday_mb-108_904A_v0.083_CH_SPA_HU_RU_FULL_REST.bin  
ADDED SUPPORT FOR THE LATEST *ALCATEL* PHONES WITH *16 digits* unlock codes   OT-4027OT-4027DOT-4027NOT-4028OT-4028EOT-4003OT-400JOT-4009OT-4009DOT-4009EOT-4009FOT-4013DOT-4013KOT-4013M
ADDED SUPPORT FOR BEELINE C201

----------

